
The Swiss Are About to Vote No on Basic Income - spuiszis
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-swiss-are-about-to-vote-no-on-basic-income/
======
dingo_bat
Although the idea of a guaranteed basic income seems to me a very ill thought
out one, I would love to see the results of such a program in a small country
like Switzerland. So please Swiss people, be the guinea pigs for the rest of
us and vote for your basic income.

~~~
zo1
I'd like to see a valid, largeish-scale test-run of it too, and I'm against
the concept entirely. If anything, it'll give us a go-to example against or
for the idea.

Though, to be fair, with the way governments/politicians seem to handle
failed/failing projects, it might not be such a great idea.

------
poelzi
Basic income requires a different financial model. Inflationary fiat money is
a terrible idea, especially with banking controlling the creation process.

I like plan-b as a quite comprehensive model, but I would separate scientific
funding as well.

[http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/media/pdf/plan-b-
english.pd...](http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/media/pdf/plan-b-english.pdf)

~~~
choosername
that puts the income in perspective, it obviously has an anticedent. To get
the optimum a compromise has to be met. Automation is shifting the compromise
in favour of minimal working hours per existing job. Although, it creates
opportunity for new jobs with higher learning curve. This has to be
compromised for timely efficiency.The first compromise was intensity. ...

------
daveguy
One quote from the article made me go whaaat?

"Basic income is a centuries-old idea..."

Is this true? I think a citation is needed on that point. Has it been tried?
Are they conflating BI with communism or some other very different idea?

~~~
mac01021
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrarian_Justice](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrarian_Justice)

------
aminok
Any vote against authoritarianism should be celebrated.

